# Hi Again



## English Roofer (Dec 26, 2008)

Hi, Not been on the site for a while, just thought i would say hello again before i start posting again!
Were still busy with work, mainly repairs this time of year, 
glad to see some familiar names still using the forum, my aim this year is to contribute more posts to the site.
Hope your all well:thumbup:
Cheers
Dave


----------



## tinner666 (Oct 28, 2008)

We missed you.


----------



## 4 seasons (Dec 31, 2009)

Good to see you back, I just came back after a good year hiatus from the forums!


----------



## larryb (Jul 22, 2010)

Welcome back E. R.! How's business over there?


----------



## English Roofer (Dec 26, 2008)

Hi Frank, Zach and Larry, its good to be back!:thumbup:
Things are ok over here, when i say ok i mean steady, could be better but the recent storms have kept us busy, ive got just over a months work ahead which is ok for me, how is it with you guys?
Cheers
Dave


----------



## 4 seasons (Dec 31, 2009)

"Could be better" is a lot better than "dry as a bone"! lol


----------

